
Subprime Auto Loans Are Turning Car Ownership into a Trap - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/02/subprime-car-loans-buy-automobile-lending-debt-trap/582652
======
jseliger
We really ought to be working on reducing infrastructure costs:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/nyregion/new-york-
subway-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/nyregion/new-york-subway-
construction-costs.html) so that fewer people have to deal with the
extraordinary financial burden imposed by cars.

